# lost password and cant reset goclever tab a93.2 tablet



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

lost the password and want to reset my go clever a93.2 tablet
i googled and found a help forum for it
it told me to hold in power and volume up at the same time..i tried this and the tablet
shows an android on his back with a red triangle (this is what the instruction said would happen)
but i have no menus or options available...nothing happens and after a few minutes it just shuts down
and also other buttons do nothing

is there anything i can do...please point me in the right direction

thanks
pk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From the site rules:

*Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.*

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The rule is clear, pk. I have to close this.


----------

